

The Ephemerides - georgeoliver
http://the-ephemerides.tumblr.com/

======
georgeoliver
explanatory post: [http://www.decontextualize.com/2015/08/the-
ephemerides/](http://www.decontextualize.com/2015/08/the-ephemerides/)

